# Electrostatic separator advice



## Egyman87 (Jul 27, 2016)

hi all

I want to check if any can advice me to use electrostatic separator for recycling precious metals in components ( chips, Mmlc, capacitors,...) 

Is it effective enough to recovery all the metals


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.

I know you waited awhile to make your first post, but I am afraid that may be too vague of a question for anyone to yield a proper answer that can help you.

I hope I am wrong, but I think the professionals and one's with experience may need to know more information.

Just some more small details really, such as, how are they depopulated? Are they treated in any other way firstly, like pyrolized, incinerated, ball milled, hammer milled, grinded, sieved, etc...

Maybe with some more knowledge on your setup, everyone can help get you on your way to getting all of those precious metals.

I dont mean for that to sound rude. 

I saw you are from Egypt, and I completely understand that a language barrier can make a person want to have their message short and sweet.


----------



## Egyman87 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks topher for your replay, 

As you said it's very hard using my bad English to explain what I am planing to do.

Any way I will try hope it will be clear for every one :roll: 

Me and my friend started to collect scrap boards and components from maintenance shops and sell it to local recycling company where they are using chines machines to recycle it 

Now we are thinking to stop and start recycling it by our self 

Using chemical is very hard as we have no experience also it's really hard to get any acids from chemical shops 

That's why we are planing to do it ourself using below mechanical process

- depopulate the Pcb using air hammer.
- separat the components into ( gold plated - IC chips- small components (Mmlc,...) and others .
- milling to -1.2mm with dust collection bags 
- separate metals and non metals using electrostatic separator

I am afraid that if I used electrostatic separator to separate the small metals fraction I will loose big amount of precious metals


----------



## Anikatoon (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm looking for something like this for a long time wanted to give it a more old.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 19, 2016)

Just a spammer, Anikatoon will be removed soon but remains for educational purposes.

Göran


----------

